
Domain+email box (looking for cheap solution) - pwn
Hello,<p>I want to acquire a domain TLD (be it any,com net,etc) together
with an email address, this address can be forwarded and &#x2F;
or accommodation with email box ..
(i dont need http hosting)
but I&#x27;m looking for a extremely cheap solution
(priceless), can someone tell me the best service &#x2F; site for this solution?<p>-domain(cheapest TLD)<p>-email address with option for forwarding and mailbox<p>thanks.
======
pwn
thanks for the suggestion..

but for email forwarding im looking for something similar to an old non-
existent service that was called "easy.to" that allowed you to create email
forward see
([https://web.archive.org/web/19990428165710/http://www.wired....](https://web.archive.org/web/19990428165710/http://www.wired.com:80/news/news/technology/story/14230.html)
)

it was free and very simple to use it, do you know any existing service like
this?

as for those "free" domains, do they last? do you have full control of them?

can you recommend some free "green hosting" providers?

thanks in advance!

------
xxdesmus
account 17 minutes ago. nice.

Hover: [https://www.hover.com/email](https://www.hover.com/email) \-- $5/year
for email forwarding.

Freenom:
[http://www.freenom.com/en/index.html?lang=en](http://www.freenom.com/en/index.html?lang=en)
has free domains.

------
paulbishop
Go for free tier at AWS or Google Cloud hosting.

~~~
pwn
this is hassle.. there is any alternative?

